# Wrecks.



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

Does any one know how the fishing is around USS Massachusetts thinking about 
Taking a ride over there.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Mass should have sheephead on it now.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Guys have been catching lots of founder near there. There are the 3 barges, just east of the Mass and there used to be a good barge frame between the Mass and the beach that held lots of flounder. It's been a long time though...maybe the storms got it. Lots of Redfish and Sheepies in the pass and more to come in coming weeks. I figure you will catch grouper and snapper of the Mass but it's gonna be for fun.


----------

